# wood duck mount repair?



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Help! I have a wood duck mount that the tail broke off of.......wondering if there is anyone out there in S.E. Michigan area who might be able to repair it (or looking for suggestions)?
Thanks...........................


----------

